# IPWDA and other cadaver certs



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Looking for a second CERT to stagger with the NAPWDA so I can always have one "in date"

Question on "Dog cannot leave source" with IPWDA for anyone who has taken it. What exactly does that mean? 

Some dogs will hit source, check the fringes and come back in for final alert. Some alert right away. 

I have had the former behavior on something old where scent is everywhere - like a 12-24 hour old problem and the latter consistenly when the problem has not been out for very long like less than 2 hours.
____

I would like to do LETS but am not sure I can make the 40 hour class on their schedule each year. USPCA is out of the question [civilian]. NNDDA is no longer civilian. I know the draft NSDA would not let the dog defecate and, while my dog does not mark with urine [that took some work], I have had several say a poo on the start of area search is often a normal physiological response to searching. You break your dog but.....


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Nancy,
I just returned from IPWDA and passed the advanced cadaver with Kaylee. What they mean is if your dog give its trained alert /final response, you call it and the dog leaves you fail. I made sure to call " my dog is indicating the presence of decomposition "in said area. Prior to starting the test..you must tell the master trainer the dogs trained indication. If you want to chat more , give me a pm


----------

